# GS-31 Padauk and Aluminum



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Here is a slingshot that i just finished, it is my GS-31 design constructed of a 1/4" aluminum core and 1/4" Padauk scales, the lanyard hole and pins are brass, and it is finished with linseed oil. I cut out the aluminum on my scroll saw using a fine tooth blade. I just worked slow and stopped frequently to lubricate the blade with parrafin wax, it was easier than i thought it would be.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome work! i know the work that is involved in making such frames .... it can be fun while frustrating? 

Props to you man.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice work there! I like it!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful slinger. I really dig the pinning of metal and wood slings classy look my friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice job. A work to be proud of!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice gopher!!!! Very nice indeed!!! Great work


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice job on that frame 

Is it your first alu core?


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Great work!

A lot of pebbles to shoot.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome work Gopher I brought a scroll saw just before Christmas for this exact reason, they are a treat for cutting thin wood/metal frames abit slowly but the result is great. As mentioned above there is much work in one of these frames at each point the cutting, glueing , shaping , pinning etc and they are a work of labour but in my opinion when done correct as you have they look like the business.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Kickass. :thumbsup:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

so good lookinga dn i am sure shooting!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

I like this one too, with its wood/aluminum combo and brass pins. It's very elegant. Even the lanyard hole has a finished core. A lovely, lovely piece of work.

I'm also a huge fan of your GS-12 "fly off the handle."


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Man, that is beautiful.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice to see your excellent work again.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Good to see you in action again, Gopher!!
Man, that is a beautiful frame! Clean, elegant....GORGEOUS!!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments guys. This was my second aluminum core ss and i learned a lot. I love the hefty feel of them.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet lookin shooter there Gopher, real nice


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

SOTM material for sure! great job gopher!

cheers, remco


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

That's a little beauty!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What a perfect shooter!!!! :bowdown:

It's so sweet that I feel hungry just by looking at her 

Amazing job!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's pretty spectacular, Dan! :wub:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet shooter :bowdown:


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks again guys, i took a few more pics with the matching wrist strap.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

wow really beautiful slingshot, nice work

and nice photos too :wub:


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm getting better with the photos, these were taken with my Android phone.


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> Kickass. :thumbsup:


 :iagree: AWESOME JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slingshotblues (Aug 14, 2012)

nice job


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

This is mouth watering!


----------

